# FESTO Products



## HiMZ (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته...

في البداية اود ان ارحب بكم جميعا... و اتمنى انا تتسنى لي الفرصة للتواصل معكم من خلال هذا المنتدى الرائع
لتعم الفائدة لنا جميعا بعون الله
اخوكم خريج هندسة الميكاترونكس عام 2005
و اعمل في احدى الشركات في الرياض كمنهدس اتمتة ( Automation Engineer)
و ان شاء الله لن ابخل بأي معلومة على اخوتي الاعزاء كما هو عشمي بكم ...

في قسم المشاريع نعتمد على الانظمة الكهروهوائية بشكل رئيسي
و خصوصا منتجات (FESTO)
و بصراحة حابب اعرف ازا في حدا بيستعمل هاي الانظمة او عندو اي معلومات عنها؟


----------



## subcoold (17 أغسطس 2006)

انا سبق لي التدرب على انظمة اليكترونيوماتك في المركز التكنولوجي التطور في الاميرية


----------



## ferasgolf (19 أغسطس 2006)

أخي العزيز أي سؤال او استفسار أو دارة هوائية أو كهروهوائية بتلزمك انا جاهز .. 
على فكرة يلي درسنا المادة هو وكيل شركة فيستو في سوريا فأي شي بيلزمك من الدارات والوصل 
ياريت تراسلني ferasgolf*************


----------



## bmmeca (21 مايو 2009)

tu pourra entrer dans le site de FESTO et tu trouvera des catalogues concernant ses produits


----------



## اياد العكيدي (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم . انا ماجستير هندسة ميكاترونكس . وقد تخصصت في مجال الروبوت. ابحث عن كتاب 
(fundamentals of robotics analysis and control_ by Robert J. Schilling)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (21 مايو 2009)

اي استفسار اومساعده انا حاضر


----------



## اياد العكيدي (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم . اخ بندر انا ابحث عن كتاب 
(fundamentals of robotics analysis and control_ by Robert J. Schilling)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## جمال حمزة (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاء الله كل خير


----------



## alanali1981 (8 فبراير 2010)

*من يعرف ارقام وكلاء صمامات ماء في سوريا*

السلام عليكم 
مين بيعرف اسماء وكلاء صمامات ماء في سوريا
مثل وكيل festo
وكيل bosch
....
واللي بيعرف اسم صمام ماء سريع (10 مرات في الثانية على الأقل) عند أحد الوكلاء إذا ممكن يخبرني
بانتظار الرد

مشكورين


----------



## جلال السمان (15 يونيو 2010)

ارجو نشر كل المتاح من الكتب التعليميه التى تصدرها كبرى الشركات مثل festo وغيرها حتى نستفيد منها جميعا


----------

